# ekupwedi online atiu Sam D ya pla eku blu etc.



## mckk

Please help to translate, what the meaning of the sentence below:

"Hello, ekupwedi online atiu Sam D ya pla eku blu. Pota namu Kauli txt daka. Mimingat ko pane."

Please help, thank you very much.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello mckk.  This doesn't look like Tagalog.  It could be another Philippine language though. Hopefully someone else can reply to confirm.


----------



## mckk

Really, Thank you very much.

Who can help me to translate? Please.


----------



## Pinyot

It's hard to say what dialect it is. The text messaging format is f-ing up the spelling.


----------



## mckk

UM....I understand it is difficult...

Anyway.... Thank you very much to everyone.

Thanks...


----------



## Cracker Jack

It seems to me Ilokano o Kapampangan or any other dialect from the northern part of the capital.  It's definitely not Tagalog.  Sorry, I don't speak those 2 either.  Let's wait for a native speaker.


----------



## Qcumber

mckk said:


> "Hello, ekupwedi online atiu Sam D ya pla eku blu. Pota namu Kauli txt daka. Mimingat ko pane."


Perhaps that person is hardly literate and means:
Hello, akó puwéde online at you some day.
"Perhaps I could be on line with you one of these days."


----------



## Pinyot

It's definitely Kapangpangan/Kapampangan. the word *atiu* is a text message version of _*atyu*_ which means *"is here"*.

Other Filipino dialects seem to have their own rules when it comes to text messaging. This is due to their own pronunciation rules. Some of these abbreviations get more confusing when personal text messaging preferences are applied to the spelling.

Example:

Ako - aq (pronounced as ah-cue - ah-koo -aku - ako)
Ikaw - kw, u(you)

Pila (Cebuano for how much) - pla
Pila (Tagalog for queue) - pla


----------

